# [Solved] Mysql got signal 4

## Anderslm

I had a problem with mySQL crashing if restarted or used "too much", by that I mean over one transaction..

I got this error:

```

mysqld got signal 4;

This could be because you hit a bug. It is also possible that this binary

or one of the libraries it was linked against is corrupt, improperly built,

or misconfigured. This error can also be caused by malfunctioning hardware.

We will try our best to scrape up some info that will hopefully help diagnose

the problem, but since we have already crashed, something is definitely wrong

and this may fail.

key_buffer_size=0

read_buffer_size=258048

max_used_connections=0

max_connections=100

threads_connected=0

It is possible that mysqld could use up to

key_buffer_size + (read_buffer_size + sort_buffer_size)*max_connections = 76399 K

bytes of memory

Hope that's ok; if not, decrease some variables in the equation.

thd=(nil)

Attempting backtrace. You can use the following information to find out

where mysqld died. If you see no messages after this, something went

terribly wrong...

frame pointer is NULL, did you compile with

-fomit-frame-pointer? Aborting backtrace!

The manual page at http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/Crashing.html contains

information that should help you find out what is causing the crash.

```

For me it worked to change the permission of /var/lib/mysql/ibdata1 to 777 (Not sure it's safe, but it worked)

Maybe this helps someone, I had this headache the whole day :SLast edited by Anderslm on Tue Apr 03, 2007 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anderslm

I actually did other things.. ibdata1 can be 750..

I also changed the value in /etc/mysql/my.cnf:

```

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M

```

Adjust the value 10M and 128M to fit your system..

----------

## Anderslm

Ignore the other tries to get it working..

I've found out, that mysql does not work with amd64 cflag, you have to use nocona!

See this: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=24450

and 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

For information..

----------

